# your  throw



## tshadowchaser (Jan 8, 2006)

I can't belive that no one ever started this thread befor.
Ok whats your throw  how do you like to set it up and WHY is it "your" throw


----------



## Henderson (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow.  You're right.  How is it that this hasn't been asked before?  I'm going to have to think about this one.  There are so many that I really like.  Do I have to limit it to just one?  

Frank


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 8, 2006)

Uchi mata with ankle pick.  I like the fact that when I screw up the uchi mata (which is pretty common)I can follow through with the ankle pick and that leaves me in good position for a few submissions.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 9, 2006)

OK, I've thought about it. And I cannot name just one. I am very fond of:

Tai Otoshi
Ashi Guruma
Harai Goshi

Hmm...seems to be a leg theme there.

Frank


----------



## arnisador (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm a tai otoshi fan myself.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 9, 2006)

Does it have to be a throw or can we loosen the question up to be 'takedown or throw'? Just curious.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 9, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Does it have to be a throw or can we loosen the question up to be 'takedown or throw'? Just curious.


 
No special dispensation, Denny.  Get with the program! haha just kidding. 

Frank


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm a big fan of O Soto Gari myself.  I use it in just about any situation where I get my hips to the outside of my opponents hips.  My next favorite would be to just shoot in for a leg and turn toward it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 9, 2006)

lets stick to throws for the moment
we can do take downs next week


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm a HUGE! Kataguruma fan. Including the all the varities:

Kataguruma
Shita Kataguruma
Tachi Kataguruma
Ushiro Kataguruma

I also like Ushironage and Ushirogoshi, just because there different.
Setting up how to do them just depends on my mood.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd say this is one of my favorites http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29882


----------



## Henderson (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm still waitin' for Bignick to chime in on this one.....


Frank


----------



## bignick (Jan 9, 2006)

Sasae Tsurikomi Ashi, throwing to the lapel side...


----------



## Henderson (Jan 9, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> Sasae Tsurikomi Ashi, throwing to the lapel side...


 
Interesting...poses a question, but it belongs in it's own thread.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 9, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I'm still waitin' for Bignick to chime in on this one.....
> 
> 
> Frank



I'm waiting for the rest of you to follow up with a camera


----------



## PictonMA (Jan 12, 2006)

Morote Seoinage


----------



## bignick (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry, I'll try to get a description up tonight sometime, but life's hectic...completely missed your call out, Henderson...sorry 'bout that...


----------



## Henderson (May 29, 2006)

I'm really starting to develop an affinity for Harai Goshi lately.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 29, 2006)

osotoguruma. Then aim the head at the mat.

D.


----------



## Henderson (May 29, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> osotoguruma. Then aim the head at the mat.
> 
> D.


 
Vicious! Hmm....I kinda like it, though. :ubercool:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 29, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Vicious! Hmm....I kinda like it, though. :ubercool:


 
Why, thank you. One of the reasons I like it is also because the positional set up is prime for sitting through with the reaping leg to a kesagatame, side control, or knee-up position...on an opponent who is addled from an occipital lobe bounce :wink2: 

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Ivan86 (Jul 3, 2006)

Tai-Otoshi, modified so my hands are higher up, one grabbing each of my opponent's neck lapels. Even if the throw fails, if I turn in I still have a standing choke.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 4, 2006)

Gee,

I have two that I really love.  They would be: Sweeping hip and Outer winding throw.


----------



## Henderson (Jul 22, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Gee,
> 
> I have two that I really love. They would be: Sweeping hip and Outer winding throw.


 
Do you mean Harai Goshi and O Soto Makikomi?


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 24, 2006)

my throw is probably the hip throw , because i did jujitsu and quit 6 years ago and thats the only throw i remember lol


----------



## RheaHS (Jul 26, 2006)

mmm difficult since I'm fairly new. 
But from what I've seen in our syllabus, it's gotta be the leg throw from our green belt. 
You grab the attacker's leg from a roundhouse kick and sweep their other out from underneath them. 
Don't know the Japanese name for this.


----------



## bignick (Jul 27, 2006)

Probably an o uchi gari to the supporting leg...can be a real rough fall, I've got about a dozen variations of that defense in my head and none of are pretty if you don't know ukemi...


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Sumi Gaeshi, Tani Otoshi, Ura Nage, Kata Guruma in that order.


----------



## green meanie (Jul 28, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> lets stick to throws for the moment
> we can do take downs next week


 
Is it next week yet? 

I hit a decent Kata Guruma from my knees, ala 'fireman's carry' style. That's about as close to a throw as I usually get.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 28, 2006)

yep its next week why don't yiou start one on it


----------



## RheaHS (Jul 29, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> Probably an o uchi gari to the supporting leg...can be a real rough fall, I've got about a dozen variations of that defense in my head and none of are pretty if you don't know ukemi...



it isn't pretty, and it hurt the first time as I hit my head on the floor. Wasn't expecting it. Right in front of the junior classes too! how embarassing.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jul 29, 2006)

Irimi-nage is probably my favourite and any of the myriad throws I can get from sankyo.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ivan86 said:
			
		

> Tai-Otoshi, modified so my hands are higher up, one grabbing each of my opponent's neck lapels. Even if the throw fails, if I turn in I still have a standing choke.


 
Morote-Jime?


----------



## kodo (Aug 4, 2006)

Tai Otoshi.
Definately my best throw.  (Not that any of my throws are worth bragging about!)
I like Tsurikomigoshi because there's nothing like that nano second in the air when you're thinking, "Oooooooooh, sh@@@@@@@@##!"


----------



## kingkong89 (Oct 25, 2006)

My favorite is made my throw because i do it a certain way. i take the opponite grab his collar and belt. kneel down and just throw him back behind me. it is a difficult and dangerouse throw do not try unless you have upper body strength.


----------



## bignick (Oct 25, 2006)

Is this a variation of kata guruma.  Not a whole lot to go off from your description


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 26, 2006)

I like very much to go for O Soto Gari and when the opponent steps back, do Ippon Seio Nage instead.

Kata Guruma is another favourite of mine.


----------

